# New 5 Bro. Policy, good or bad?



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Attn: All Five Brothers Contractors
RE: Bidding Dehumidifiers
Attention Valued Five Brothers Vendors,
As you are all aware, humidity is one of the most common causes of mold
growth within vacant dwellings. Due to this steadily increasing issue, Five
Brothers has implemented a procedural change. We anticipate that these
changes will reduce the level of humidity/moisture in order to prevent mold
growth.
Please note that one dehumidifier is no longer being considered sufficient
enough to eliminate mold growth. Going forward, if humidity is found to be the
cause of mold at a property you are required to submit a bid to install four (4)
dehumidifiers on each floor of the property to remove excess moisture and
humidity. This procedural change is effective immediately and will apply to all
account types.​Please contact your state representative with any questions you may have.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

adorler said:


> Attn: All Five Brothers Contractors
> RE: Bidding Dehumidifiers
> Attention Valued Five Brothers Vendors,
> As you are all aware, humidity is one of the most common causes of mold
> ...




??????? WTF?????????:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Who's the leftbrain that came up with this joke????


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is hilarious! Get ready to have your dehumidifiers stolen out of any property accessible with HUD keys.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

How stupid. For what they are paying, none of us are installing an LGR dehu. The refrigerant ones start freezing up in these un heated shacks and are so inefficient at low temperature, the answer is "Lets put in more"? Genius. Why don't they just require a 120 pint instead of the cheapo 30 pints? Nevermind, dumb question.

Holy crap, did I read that right? 4 PER FLOOR?


----------



## Wpb REO (Oct 23, 2013)

Attention Valued Five Brothers Vendors,

Sarcasm?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wpb REO said:


> Attention Valued Five Brothers Vendors,
> 
> Sarcasm?



So true... Valued Vendor "My Arse"


----------



## CL&L (Mar 1, 2014)

Another 5bros stupid policy. They should change there name to 5 jackaas's.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHA!!!! So glad we got away from them when we did. What a bunch of crap.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> How stupid. For what they are paying, none of us are installing an LGR dehu. The refrigerant ones start freezing up in these un heated shacks and are so inefficient at low temperature, the answer is "Lets put in more"? Genius. Why don't they just require a 120 pint instead of the cheapo 30 pints? Nevermind, dumb question.
> 
> Holy crap, did I read that right? 4 PER FLOOR?



I actually agree with them. 1 or 4 not plugged in does the same. I'd put one 40pt in each room. They expect you to use cheap dehu's that aren't monitored.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

4 Per Floor!!!??? that can't be right. 2 story home with a basement they want 12 of them in it? Running 24 7 that is going to suck up some watts! Not to mention almost kiln drying all the wood idiots. Where are you going to drain them all or what are they going to pay you to empty them when they are full. 
Carpeted wall logic at its finest!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

OK this has to be a joke.

1) 4 dehu's per floor will not lower the humidity lower than the lowest amount a dehu will pull. If you have 4 crappy dehus that can lower the humidity to 40% you can let all of them run for weeks and the humidity won't be lower than 40%. The fans will run but NOT the compressor. 

2) I cant fathom how much the electric bill will be IF the power is turned on... I think that these cheapie dehus run 6-7amps each. That adds up pretty darn fast I would think. 

What I have been seeing here is this: Those dang P&P crews are writing on the dehumidifiers in an attempt to prevent theft...The house goes up for sale and the realtors show the house with the dehumidifier running and the new Homeowner doesn't want the house with writing on it SO the realtor requests a different dehu without the P&P crews magic marker art on it and walla that crew gets to purchase a new dehu and install for free  What a DEAL there eh? NOW multiply x 4 per floor  OH thats going to be GOOD !!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> OK this has to be a joke.
> 
> 1) 4 dehu's per floor will not lower the humidity lower than the lowest amount a dehu will pull. If you have 4 crappy dehus that can lower the humidity to 40% you can let all of them run for weeks and the humidity won't be lower than 40%. The fans will run but NOT the compressor.
> 
> ...


But 4 dehu's in a house with no power works better than 1 Dehu in a house with no power right?


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Corelogic would send work orders for dehumidifiers, requiring a 50 pint minimum for a flat rate of $175. Never mind the fact that finding one to purchase for less than $200 is a challenge, they also would balk at plumbing the thing to drain outside! They would keep sending the orders and I would keep declining them until they finally let me install them to self drain. :001_huh:
Of course the foundation cracks that allowed the moisture in were never addressed....


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

The brothers brain-storming for new ideas.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Zuse said:


> The brothers brain-storming for new ideas.


 :lol::lol::lol:Just sprayed coffee out of my nostrils!!! That is hysterical but so true. You could add a few other nats to this.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

If there paying for all of the dehumidifiers i don't care lol


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> If there paying for all of the dehumidifiers i don't care lol



In 45 days..........................


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> In 45 days..........................


With back charges because you did not take a pic of the anti freeze in the back of the toilet.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> In 45 days..........................



They're at 45 days now?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> But 4 dehu's in a house with no power works better than 1 Dehu in a house with no power right?


Well sure... something has to hold the floor down


----------

